# General mills bringing back the classics



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I believe this would be the proper place to post this?

General mills is going to be bringing back frute Brute and yummy Mummy this year!
http://www.uproxx.com/webculture/2013/08/general-mills-will-release-all-five-of-the-monster-cereals-for-halloween-this-year/


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure out why the intertubes are all excited about this. I grew up in the 70s and have zero recollection of Brute Fruit. I only vaguely remember Yummy Mummy as a failed attempt to bring back the monster cereals near the turn of the century. The big three (Frankenberry, Count Chocula, and Booberry) were always a staple in our household back in the 70s when I remember them selling year around.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I too have no recollection of Yummy Mummy or Frute Brute. I only had FrankenBerry, BooBerry and Count Chocula while growing up. Count Chocula is my favorite and when the cereal comes out, I'm there at the supermarket with my cheap pick-up lines letting him know he's going home with me!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Boo Berry was my favorite but I always got out voted by my cousins and ended up with Frankenberry and Count Chocula. Every once in a while my uncle would buy a box of Boo Berry just for me. No wonder he was always my favorite uncle.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Those went away?

I think I'll let my memories of Frankenberry, BooBerry and Count Chocula remain... things are usually never as great as they were. Kind of like cinnamon pop-tarts; they used to be awesome as a kid but now... bland.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Speaking of monster cereal, found this quote on Wikipedia:

_In February 1972, Franken Berry cereal included dye that turned some children's feces pink due to an inability to break down the heavily dyed breakfast food, a symptom sometimes referred to as "Frankenberry Stool"_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Mills_monster-themed_breakfast_cereals

I don't remember the other two cereals, either, but then again, I was more of a Cheerios and Quisp girl


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Wow...Quisp Cereal, that takes me back some years! But I do remember the other 2 cereals metioned but I think they were out in a limited release. They didn't last that long because I believe they just weren't as popular like the other 3 we are all familar with today.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ahhh, The Count and I had many good years together.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Thats awsome. Love the old commercial videos.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I remember the big three, but I was all about Quisp too. "Sugar cereals" were so tightly rationed in my house that I still get caught up in Willy Wonka reverie thinking about the few precious occasions when I was allowed to have it. No wonder I'm so messed up. Clearly it's due to life long sugar deficiency.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

"Siiggghh" all these were after I stopped eating sugary cereals.. Feeling my age now


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

Deleted post.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

Deleted post.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

Deleted post.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

No wonder I don't remember the Frute Brute and Yummy Mummy, I am not a fan of cherry flavored cereals (remind me to much of the cherry flavored meds as a child) and orange cream was never a favorite either.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I always liked Frute Brute, though it wasn't always available. The big three were a fixture of my childhood.

I don't recall trying Yummy Mummy.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Where are you seeing these on the shelves?


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

Deleted post.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I remember Quisp and Quake, and I have a vague recollection of the Fruit Brute and Yummy Mummy. I never ate the FB or YM. I liked Count Chocula but I was never very fond of those hard little marshmallows in any cereal. I had to wait until they got soggy, which screwed up the cereal that I prefer crunchy. 

Now and then I crave good junk cereal. I brought home Cocoa Krispies a couple weeks ago.


----------

